# This things a BEAST!!!



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

I love it. Still kinda grappling with the price point, but man does it work great. 

Longtime with YAMAHA, so it shouldn't surprise me


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Jealous they don't sell Yamaha snow blowers in the US. It looks like you have a genuine need for a beast size blower.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Jealous!


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

dbert said:


> Jealous they don't sell Yamaha snow blowers in the US. It looks like you have a genuine need for a beast size blower.


I'm surprised they are not available in the US. Usually it's the other way around...not available in Canada!!!!

My second choice would be a Honda in that case...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

raggdoll said:


> I'm surprised they are not available in the US. Usually it's the other way around...not available in Canada!!!!


It is a mystery as of why Yamaha stopped selling snowblowers in US and even more WHY they did not start selling them again in US when they re-started selling them in Canada......but....

We do not get as much snow as you get up there (I think that may be part of the reason).
If you have not noticed yet, Honda also offers a few more and better (IMO) models in Canada compared to US.
Examples are:
*HSS622 not available in US since early/mid 2000s.
*The recently discontinued HS621 which is US was discontinued in early/mid 2000s.
*The new HSS "ACTD" 724,928 and 1332 all have dual articulated chute deflector and I suspect possibly all the features that only the HSS1332ATD offers in US.
*HSM1336iKC offers a partially open auger housing (which I'd much prefer over the US equivalent model).


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Very jealous as most of the other members here . 

Prior to each of my trip to Toronto (once every few months) I check kijiji for yamahas, this year I came across a barely used YS1028J, which is my perfect machine. The owner was asking $3200 CAD which is a lot but still reasonable when you consider the MSRP of a new machine and the 13% HST. I was ready to buy but by the time I was going to be there the owner had already sold the machine for 3k . I know my wife would have killed me but I wouldnt mind spending some time in the dog house for a bright blue Yamaha .


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> It is a mystery as of why Yamaha stopped selling snowblowers in US and even more WHY they did not start selling them again in US when they re-started selling them in Canada......but....
> 
> *We do not get as much snow as you get up there* (I think that may be part of the reason).
> If you have not noticed yet, Honda also offers a few more and better (IMO) models in Canada compared to US.
> ...


Could be, but I doubt it. There are plenty of areas in the US that get a heavy snow fall amount. Plus they sell Yamaha sleds down there, so I don't know?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

When I bought my first snowblower in 1991 a friend who was a field maintenance manager for Consumers Power (public utilities- electricity - supplier) strongly suggested I get a Yamaha 10 hp as they found them to be the best. That must be when Yammy pulled from the US market as there were none to be gotten and I went to Honda.

Question: Are parts for the older generations available anywhere in the world? That is the deal breaker for me.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

My memory's a little foggy, but my friend suggested I get the biggest Yammy made at the time...it might have been an 8hp.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jrom said:


> Are parts for the older generations available anywhere in the world? That is the deal breaker for me.


Some are readily available, some are on back order, some are NLA, in this case you'll have to try to get used, and or depending on what it is custom make it or get it custom made.


jrom said:


> My memory's a little foggy, but my friend suggested I get the biggest Yammy made at the time...it might have been an 8hp.


Yes, YS828 is the largest model they made (which has an 8hp engine).


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

^^^^
Thanks hsbf.

If I ever come across a Y deal you can't pass up, I'll have to get in.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jrom said:


> ^^^^
> Thanks hsbf.
> 
> If I ever come across a Y deal you can't pass up, I'll have to get in.


If you can get a YS828 in good condition, complete, running and operating, with the augers serrations in sound condition, reasonably priced, I'd encourage you to get it. 
When working properly they are as good as Hondas are.
There are a few Yamaha YS828 owners that have or have had YS828 and Honda HS928 and they claim that the Yamaha has a better performance over the Honda with a larger engine.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's some Blue "blower" porn for you Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers
I notice the 1333 isn't shown anymore, a real "Beast"!
Oops, found it https://www.yamaha-motor.ca/products/details-build-price.php?model=4790&group=SB&catId=92


----------

